# Trivia 7/6



## luckytrim (Jul 6, 2019)

trivia 7/6
DID YOU KNOW...
Abbie Hoffman,’Chicago Seven’ defendant and author of “Steal  This Book”, 
died by his own hand in 1989, at age 53.

1. ‘Mudcrutch’ was a not-so-famous touring Band; but they  became VERY famous 
under a new name ; what’s the new name ?
2. Whom did Dorothy meet first on her journey down the Yellow  Brick Road ?
3. Do you have a clue which famous novel ends with this  ...
"Lying on the floor was a dead man, in evening dress, with a  knife in his 
heart. He was withered, wrinkled, and loathsome of visage. It  was not till 
they had examined the rings that they recognized who it  was."
4. Which POTUS owned a plantation called ‘The Hermitage’  ?
5. How old was actor James Dean when he died ?
  a. – 24
  b. – 26
  c. – 28
  d. – 30
6. Henry’s marriage to his first wife, Catherine of Aragon,  lasted how many 
years before he became infatuated with one of her Ladies-in  Waiting, Anne 
Boleyn ?
7. Which movie villain's registration plate read  'AU1'?
(Hint; Sean Connery would know...)
8. The cotton fabric known as calico in English is named for a  city in what 
country ?
  a. - Scotland
  b. - Spain
  c. - India
  d. - China

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The ancestors of snakes had legs.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
2.  the Scarecrow
3. ‘The Picture of Dorian Gray  ‘
4. Andrew Jackson
5. – a
6. 23+ years (Accepted; 24 years)
7. Auric Goldfinger
8. - c

TRUTH !!
Snakes evolved from a four-legged reptilian ancestor-most  likely a small, 
burrowing, land-bound lizard-about 100 million years ago. Some  snakes, such 
as pythons and boas, still have traces of back legs.


----------

